# Dad's March



## xpda (Mar 13, 2011)

My dad got a master's in Music in 1955. He asked his committee if he could write a march instead of a thesis. They said they would allow it, so long as it was (a) too hard for his band to play (he was a high school band director at the time), and (b) in sonata allegro form. Dad pointed out that marches are not in sonata allegro form. His advisor said, "This one will be."

He wrote it, and 50+ years later I put it onto the computer. Any opinions? (on the music itself, not my weak computer work)

http://xpda.com/dadsmarch.mp3


----------

